# computer keeps searching for ldap



## kookieqq (Jun 5, 2013)

After a blackout in our area, our internet in the office started performing slower. I narrowed it down to some packet dropouts as shown here:

http://i40.tinypic.com/2nimmv.jpg

I was wondering if this had anything to do with it. I'm not sure what this computer is used for, but I'm assuming something related to internet or email. The screen of it at the moment keeps rotating this text over repeatedly as shown here

http://i41.tinypic.com/nd4zft.jpg

Are any of these two pictures related in any way after the blackout?

Just thought I'd try to find out if it is something simple I can fix by myself being the most computer literate person in the office, before we start calling a technician to come have a look.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2013)

kookieqq said:
			
		

> After a blackout in our area, our internet in the office started performing slower. I narrowed it down to some packet dropouts as shown here:
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/2nimmv.jpg
> 
> I was wondering if this had anything to do with it.


Yes, that's definitely possible. A bad connection can cause packetloss and/or re-transmits. Both will make it perform slower than normal. 


> I'm not sure what this computer is used for, but I'm assuming something related to internet or email. The screen of it at the moment keeps rotating this text over repeatedly as shown here
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/nd4zft.jpg


Yes, your mail service can't seem to contact the LDAP server. Most likely the LDAP is used for central user management. 



> Are any of these two pictures related in any way after the blackout?


Anything is possible. Regarding LDAP it may just be a corrupt file that prevents LDAP from starting. The packetloss however might not be related but it's also possible the blackout caused a network card or switch to fail. Devices tend break after turning them off and on again. Especially if the hardware has been switched on and running for a couple of years.

If you ever need to physically move servers from one location to another, make sure you have lots of spares. I've seen machines running without problems for years but after turning them off and moving, the hardware simply fails when turned back on.


----------



## kookieqq (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you for your assistance, @SirDice.

Much appreciated.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 6, 2013)

A wild theory as to a possible cause but this is something I have encountered numerous of times myself. You might want to check if both the network card of the server and any hub its connected to isn't set to auto negotiation.

This heavily depends on the hardware being used, and also in most of the cases everything works just fine. But in many cases I noticed that both ends have auto negotiation turned on you can very well end up on lower or completely unwanted connection speeds. For example 100 mbps, but half-duplex instead of full.

It's why I usually setup the speed and duplex manually.


----------

